# Can somone Make me a Siggy...



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm appealing for anyone who can create me a custom sig. Something with an F-4 and MiG 17 put together with Tangopilot89 in either the bottom or top right corner.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is a quick one I did from an idea I had. Still feel it is a little on the tall size although it is within the margins of sig size.







Without background map.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2011)

ohhhh, I have to crank up the ole GIMP!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2011)

"Bring out the GIMP!"


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you very much Gnomey. I think they both look awesome but reckon I'll go with the first one.

Now reading the 'How To Make A Signature Thread.' 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering how you do those signatures with the different planes and the caption beneath each one. Thanks.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2013)

Just using a graphic soft working with layers. Almost all siggies are a kind of a collage with a taxt added.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

OK, I'll try to make one in the next couple of days, thanks Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2013)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2013)

Most people use the free software GIMP: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

A tutorial - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/simple-gimp-tutorial-25051.html
How to do a sig - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html
How to upload - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-upload-pic-33874.html

Others use Photoshop or similar programs.


----------



## N4521U (May 24, 2013)

Okay........................ 







You are now a siggy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2013)

LMAO

I can't believe I laughed at that....


----------



## N4521U (May 24, 2013)

I can't believe no one put it in before I thought of it.
We all know how slow I am.


----------

